# Has maxpayne 1/2 got a multiplayer mod



## hack expert (Mar 7, 2005)

i know dat the game developers havent give multiplayer options to the game well do any of u guys know wether they have released any pathh or mod to play max payne multiplayer 
man i would die to play max payne mp


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 7, 2005)

as far as i know there is no multiplayer mode for MP1 or 2.. jus chked out here


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 7, 2005)

The Max Payne mod community has been working overtime to bring out a multiplayer mod for the game. As of now, there is no multiplayer mod but you can expect one in future.

Remedy didnt give Max Payne 1 & 2 any multiplayer component as they didn't think that multiplayer suited well for its gameplay.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 7, 2005)

glad to hear again it well i`ve heard it before i cant wait to try those 
slo mo`s n bullet time combos in multiplayer man wouldnt it be awesome


hope to see that day soon


----------

